# Check out Yi Jianlian's in-game dunks!



## kisstherim

*Check out Yi Jianlian Highlights!*

dunks below all happened in a game of China Vs. Iceland two days ago, Yi made some excellent dunks. I just found the clips, but these low quality moving pics don't do his justice,if u watched the game u would found them more exciting!








he rode on the icelander after finishing the dunk :banana: 








in ur face!


----------



## STUCKEY!

Yi Jianlian? Whos that


----------



## DANNY

:rofl:


----------



## kisstherim

SHEED! said:


> Yi Jianlian? Whos that


actually that doesn't matter.  
but can u tell me if those clips work? Thanks :angel:


----------



## Virtuoso

You're almost as bad as ItalianBBallLover...

they work


----------



## Yao Mania

nice!! they say his weakness has been finishing around the rim, doesn't seem like it in those clips! Once he bulks up a little more, he will be scary...


----------



## lw32

He's starting to look a lot bigger, what's his weight nowadays? He's a good prospect, but with all those question marks about his age how do we know when he'll be coming out? None the less he's still got the potential to be a good player.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Lachlanwood32 said:


> He's starting to look a lot bigger, what's his weight nowadays? He's a good prospect, but with all those question marks about his age how do we know when he'll be coming out? None the less he's still got the potential to be a good player.


Ye don't know whether he was born in 84' or 87' and the Chinese government probably don't plan on letting him go anytime soon, believing that Yao has been "corrupted" from the American society......so it'll be a while till we see this guy.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

He looks alot like Yao, only more of a bust, if all he can do is bust the next bogut.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

If you actually look at the clips, you can see he is much more athletic than Yao. He is a PF in the JO mold, with the aggressiveness that is uncommon for foreign players. It's one thing to post an uneducated reply, it's another thing to post while ignoring the first post of the thread.


----------



## Yao Mania

WTChan said:


> If you actually look at the clips, you can see he is much more athletic than Yao. He is a PF in the JO mold, with the aggressiveness that is uncommon for foreign players. It's one thing to post an uneducated reply, it's another thing to post while ignoring the first post of the thread.


Thank you! I don't want to criticize people for making an opinion, but why judge what you don't know? 

And the CBA doesn't think Yao has been "corrupted" at all, Yao's been a great ambassador for China and he still fulfills his duties to the national team. It was Wang Zhizhi who was "corrupted" by not reporting back to China, and even Mark Cuban didn't defend Wang during that incident.

In no way do I support the CBA lying about Yi's age, nor do I know if it's true, but that doesn't change the fact that I think Yi will be a great player in the future no matter what.

At this rate he looks to be coming out in the 2008 draft. :sad:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Yi is not even on the 2007 Mock Draft on NBAdraft.net. I really hope this guy can come into the league. He will add much more diversity to the NBA and he looks like a player the mainstream can like. Im talking like a Charles Barkley or a Steven A Smith who always bash Yao.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

If he's as good as people are trying to make him out to be, he will be in the NBA soon. No way China is gonna withhold this kid from playing in the NBA. The NBA is where it's at, it was wrong of N.Korea to not let the 7'9 player they had to play in the NBA. I think the main problem with Foreign players, especially Asia...they play a whole different game and are definatley in a different culture where people can't be as outspoken as let's say America. If China wants to make stars out of their players, they have to bring them to NBA so they can develop. The only thing I see the reason why he doesn't make into the NBA is if he's soft. I was hoping Yao would go to the Lakers to play under Phil Jackson and alongside Kobe who both can help maybe bring out the aggressive side of Yao. However this year Houston looks even better with the addition of Stromile and Derek Anderson. Anywho, what are the stats on this guy? like Height Weight...PPG...that stuff? and was he playing in the 2004 olympics?


----------



## zhaozhilong

More Yi Jian Lian action. These clips are from the semifinals match against Korea in the Asian Championship yesterday. 

Yi running in a fast break and finishing with an alley-oop dunk. Watch him run the court, especially the first few steps. 









Yi grabs an offensive rebound and then dunks on Ha SeungJin (the Korean now playing with Trailblazers)









Fast break dunk. 









Enjoy.


----------



## kisstherim

zhaozhilong said:


> More Yi Jian Lian action. These clips are from the semifinals match against Korea in the Asian Championship yesterday.


thanks a lot. Actually i was just about to post'em :biggrin: 










Kinda reminds me of Stro dunking on Yao last year. But man, look at those skinny arms... 
This bro gotta hit weight room right now.








I am really sorry,Ha!


----------



## Yao Mania

LOL at that 2nd clip Korean guy "boxing out" :laugh:

Yi is awesome, he's really developing a great above-the-rim game. Looks like he's gotta duck when he dunks now 'cuz his head may hit the rim!


----------



## thekid

Looks pretty athletic actually.. How tall is he? His upper arm is skinnier than his lower arm in that pic..


----------



## remy23

Nice clips. I've always been curious about Jianlian, so those dunks definitely got my attention.


----------



## kisstherim

thekid said:


> How tall is he?


7 feet


----------



## thekid

I'll guess 7' 220..


----------



## Sith

he plays like KG.


----------



## JNice

Sith said:


> he plays like KG.



He does look and move a lot like KG in those clips.


----------



## thekid

Where are his out-game dunks?


----------



## kisstherim

Yi's turnaround dunk in his latest game


----------



## kisstherim

thekid said:


> Where are his out-game dunks?


i can't find those clips,sorry.:shy: when i said "in-game" dunks, i meant the dunks not made in the slam contest or sth.


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> Yi's turnaround dunk in his latest game


look at that quickness! Jordan-esqe!


----------



## Starbury03

He is diffrent to Yao that he will dunk on you which Yao wouldnt because he said it was disrespect full.


----------



## naomi

YI'S block shot









alley-oop


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow that's like a block and a pass!!

I love how he pumps his feet when he jumps. He's really gotta get out of the CBA this year, he's just so much more athletic than everyone else out there, it's ridiculous.


----------



## kisstherim

:clap: nice find,naomi !


----------



## naomi

kisstherim said:


> :clap: nice find,naomi !


steal&speed dribbling like a guard,I really LIKE this boy's style.


----------



## DANNY

damn so hard to dunk on 5 ft asian basketball players


----------



## matt!

dannyM said:


> damn so hard to dunk on 5 ft asian basketball players


So why aren't you doing it?


----------



## DANNY

matt! said:


> So why aren't you doing it?


how do you know if i am doing it or not


----------



## DANNY

this guy is no where near yao's status

when he gets there then lets talk about him

or when he gets to the NBA, and compare him to the big boys

YAO MINGS THE GREATEST ASIAN BASKETBALL PLAYER OF ALL TIME

and ha seung jins the second greatest asian basketball player of all time

the list goes on


----------



## On Thre3

dannyM said:


> how do you know if i am doing it or not


because if you were, youd know that those players arent "5 ft"


----------



## Yao Mania

dannyM said:


> this guy is no where near yao's status
> 
> when he gets there then lets talk about him
> 
> or when he gets to the NBA, and compare him to the big boys
> 
> YAO MINGS THE GREATEST ASIAN BASKETBALL PLAYER OF ALL TIME
> 
> and ha seung jins the second greatest asian basketball player of all time
> 
> the list goes on


Appreciate the kid for who he is. You don't criticize KG for not being at Jordan's status. And Yi is better than Ha Seung Jin already, and as a basketball player I'd rank Yuta Tabuse ahead of Ha too. Ha's just a big-bodied guy who's still learning the game, and at best will be a regular backup C in the league.


----------



## kisstherim

playing in a game Vs. Japan tonite.

tell me if this one doesn't work


Update:










this Shaq-style dunk is really crazy!!! :eek8:


----------



## kisstherim

:devil2:


----------



## naomi

kisstherim said:


> :devil2:




















:angel:Korean ...dirty.... :curse:


----------



## kisstherim

naomi said:


> :angel:Korean ...dirty.... :curse:


Yi presented those cocky korean a-holes at least 6 blocks in the latest game. :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania

Sounds like Yi's really lighting it up in the East Asian games!!! Man I'd love to boat down to Macau to see him... can you guys tell me when the semi-finals/finals are??


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> Sounds like Yi's really lighting it up in the East Asian games!!! Man I'd love to boat down to Macau to see him... can you guys tell me when the semi-finals/finals are??


very soon,but not sure about the exact date right now.

Yes,seems Yi finally got how to play the game since the 10th National Games.Before that he did have some flash moments,but actually that's all he could do(like some highlight dunks,blocks) back those days.Obviously he improved a lot in the national team training camp,maybe Yao gave him many tips :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim

More highlights coming!


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> More highlights coming!


Fake out twice and still got the block, amazing! Don't think he'll be able to do that in the NBA though.


----------



## kisstherim

When Yi was fouled out in today's game(semi-final of East Asian Games)










Well Done,ref!!


----------



## Demiloy

I watched the bronze medal game of China vs. Korea (did any other of you guys frpm Hong Kong watch it?). It was pretty exciting, to say the least. It also had the perfect ending. :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania

no, I was out... I can't believe I missed my only chance to watch Yi play....

caught some of the Japan/Taiwan game though, that really sucked. I can't believe China lost to Japan, shame shame...


----------



## Aznboi812

anyone know when is taht asian guy who i got picked in the 2nd round of the 2003 draft is ready for the nba yet. He was picked from dallas but got traded to the nuggets,his name is Xue Xang or something like that.


----------



## kisstherim

Aznboi812 said:


> anyone know when is taht asian guy who i got picked in the 2nd round of the 2003 draft is ready for the nba yet. He was picked from dallas but got traded to the nuggets,his name is Xue Xang or something like that.


His name is Xue Yu Yang. He was traded to probably the worst team of CBA,and now he can't even get 20+ pts/10 pts rebs per game in China, so obvisouly he can't play NBA now. This young guy has great talents,but just another victim of CBA bureaucracy.


----------



## kisstherim

found two more Yi's clips


----------



## BigMac

you guys have to forget YI, the guy you all should look out for is Sun Yue.


----------



## Demiloy

Actually, Sun Yue isn't very good right now. Certainly not better than Yi.


----------



## BigMac

Demiloy said:


> Actually, Sun Yue isn't very good right now. Certainly not better than Yi.


? do you know who Sun Yue is?


----------



## kisstherim

BigMac said:


> you guys have to forget YI, the guy you all should look out for is Sun Yue.


Sun Yue is great.But I don't think he has a future in the NBA as a guard. There r tons of black or white bball players better then him on this position.


----------



## Demiloy

kisstherim said:


> Sun Yue is great.But I don't think he has a future in the NBA as a guard. There r tons of black or white bball players better then him on this position.


 But not too many that are 6-9.


----------



## Yao Mania

Demiloy said:


> But not too many that are 6-9.


Marko Jaric is 6'8", but he's not exactly dominating over other PGs in the league

I can't comment on Sun Yue 'cuz I haven't seen him play, but Yi has shown great progress in this past year, and I have every reason to believe that he can succeed in the NBA.


----------



## Demiloy

Yao Mania said:


> Marko Jaric is 6'8", but he's not exactly dominating over other PGs in the league
> 
> I can't comment on Sun Yue 'cuz I haven't seen him play, but Yi has shown great progress in this past year, and I have every reason to believe that he can succeed in the NBA.


 True, but it does give you a certain advantage to have a height difference.


----------



## BigMac

Sun,right now is playing in the ABA with his team. His stats for his first game was 8 points/3 block shots/3 steals and 10 assists. The kid going to be in the NBA the good thing right now is he is in the States playing. I think he going to be a AK47 type of player.


----------



## kisstherim

BigMac said:


> Sun,right now is playing in the ABA with his team. His stats for his first game was 8 points/3 block shots/3 steals and 10 assists. The kid going to be in the NBA the good thing right now is he is in the States playing. I think he going to be a AK47 type of player.


Yeah it's great for him to play in the USA. His team was kicked out of CBA cuz they upset the CBA officers. 

But Sun is a guard, AK?


----------



## kisstherim

Yi scored 35 points and grabbed 12 rebounds in the CBA opener,here r some highlights:




























the sad thing is he won't eligible for the NBA draft until 2009 - if he was really born in 1987


----------



## TheFable2005

I've been searching the web for info. So is it official? Yi was born in 87 and won't be eligible for the draft until 2009? or is there still a chance he will enter the 06 draft?


----------



## Yao Mania

Starting to show a mid-range game, awesome! 

2009.... that sucks big time.....


----------



## kisstherim

TheFable2005 said:


> I've been searching the web for info. So is it official? Yi was born in 87 and won't be eligible for the draft until 2009? or is there still a chance he will enter the 06 draft?


he's offcially listed as 18 years old, but I guess there r very few ppl knows how old he really is, maybe even he himself r not so sure bout it, cuz it's no secrets in China that sportsmen/sportswomen "like" to change their ages for "convenience". It's possible they have changed their birth date when they were very young and changed again and again afterwards so they themselves might get confused as well.

No chance he can enter the 06 draft,the CBA just won't allow him. If Yi left, the CBA games will lose a lot of apeal which is intolerable for CBA. Earlier in the year two NBA Draft websites---nbadraft.net and draftcity.com both saw him as a top 3 pick in the 2006 NBA Draft. But CBA passed a rule later this year, saying that only players 22 years old or older could enter the NBA. That means that Yi will have to wait until 2009 to be drafted, if his birthdate is correct. So only if the CBA change his birth date to 1985 or sth can he enter the 07 or 08 draft. 

The best scenario for Yi Jian Lian is to play first in the NCAA. That way he would be able to harness his skills, and get used to the physical play in the US. If Yi started in the NCAA, his transition to the NBA would be better than Yao in the sense that he would be able to experience the physical play and the neccessary tools needed to learn.

Anyway, I don't think China would let him play at least in the NCAA which is actually very benificial for Chinese Basketball. Those stubborn bureaucrats just won't like this idea :boohoo:


----------



## TheFable2005

Aww, that sucks


----------



## kisstherim

Yi just fooled around in tonite's game(they were playing against a scrub team),but still scored 23 pts, and I like this play:


----------



## shookem

Man, this guy rocks!
Man, is China ****ed up!
Changing people's ages and stuff? wow, that's ****ed.

Thx for the info, keep it coming man!


----------



## kisstherim

"And One" play in yesterday's game (sorry for the poor quality clip, it's just because the quality of the original video is not good)


----------



## BigMac

how do you post those little video of Yi, i have some but don't know how to post them up?


----------



## kisstherim

BigMac said:


> how do you post those little video of Yi, i have some but don't know how to post them up?


do u mean u have some "gif" files of Yi highlights? U gotta upload them in some image hosting websites, copy the image file address then just click the "Insert Image" button above and paste the address


----------



## kisstherim

double post


----------



## Demiloy

> ? do you know who Sun Yue is?


Ya, I know who he is. If Sun Yue was better, he would be on the NT and starting.


----------



## kisstherim

Demiloy said:


> Ya, I know who he is. If Sun Yue was better, he would be on the NT and starting.


I guess he's a starter in Team China


----------



## kisstherim

Yi's alley-oop in yesterday's game


----------



## BigMac

Demiloy said:


> Ya, I know who he is. If Sun Yue was better, he would be on the NT and starting.



he was on the NT this Summer,the reason he didn't play before was the owner wouldn't release him to the NT.


----------



## kisstherim

From an old NIKE ad


----------



## shookem

wicked,
so the same government that will change people age's allows Nike to make ads....curious, gotta love this new communism.


----------



## Team Mao

I'm new to this board but I've been living in China for the past two years and have watched a lot of Yi's national team and CBA games on TV or live when his team comes to play the local CBA team. This guy is good, he's got a really smooth shot, pretty good handles for a 7 footer, decent moves, and seems to be pretty smart on the court in terms of being in the right spots on the floor and moving without the ball.

That being said, the guy will never be a starter in the NBA. Maybe a 6th man or role player off the bench, but never a starter. He's good at all the things I mentioned above but so are 100s of American and European players who have grown up and played with much better competition. The level of competition here is ridiculously poor, the defence is a joke. Watching the games, I would put most of these 'professional' teams on the same level as a really bad Canadian university team (maybe UCCB). 

As far as some of the CBA stats and clips you've seen here. Think about this, Mengke Bateer dropped 49 a few weeks ago in a CBA game, Curtis Millage (formerly of Fayetteville in the NBDL) dropped 57 points in only 3 quarters of play against the Shaanxi team last week (Dec 9). Scoring a lot of points in CBA means nothing. Oh, the dunks, against Iceland, if anyone saw those games you would have seen that Iceland's tallest player was all of 6'4". It's ICELAND!?!?!? It would be like showing hockey clips of a team playing against the Fiji national team.

I don't mean to say that Yi JianLian is not good, he is, but even my Chinese friends here say that he's not good enough to play in the NBA. And trust me, even if it they thought it was possible for him to play there, they would pump him up like crazy.

Well, that's my bit. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## kisstherim

Team Mao said:


> I'm new to this board but I've been living in China for the past two years and have watched a lot of Yi's national team and CBA games on TV or live when his team comes to play the local CBA team. This guy is good, he's got a really smooth shot, pretty good handles for a 7 footer, decent moves, and seems to be pretty smart on the court in terms of being in the right spots on the floor and moving without the ball.
> 
> That being said, the guy will never be a starter in the NBA. Maybe a 6th man or role player off the bench, but never a starter. He's good at all the things I mentioned above but so are 100s of American and European players who have grown up and played with much better competition. The level of competition here is ridiculously poor, the defence is a joke. Watching the games, I would put most of these 'professional' teams on the same level as a really bad Canadian university team (maybe UCCB).
> 
> As far as some of the CBA stats and clips you've seen here. Think about this, Mengke Bateer dropped 49 a few weeks ago in a CBA game, Curtis Millage (formerly of Fayetteville in the NBDL) dropped 57 points in only 3 quarters of play against the Shaanxi team last week (Dec 9). Scoring a lot of points in CBA means nothing. Oh, the dunks, against Iceland, if anyone saw those games you would have seen that Iceland's tallest player was all of 6'4". It's ICELAND!?!?!? It would be like showing hockey clips of a team playing against the Fiji national team.
> 
> I don't mean to say that Yi JianLian is not good, he is, but even my Chinese friends here say that he's not good enough to play in the NBA. And trust me, even if it they thought it was possible for him to play there, they would pump him up like crazy.
> 
> Well, that's my bit. Take it for what it's worth.



when did Bateer make 49 pts?  I guess u meant 39 pts? And Bateer is actually not so bad as many ppl think, this guy is just too lazy, if he puts some efforts, he can be a decent player. Don't forget he started for Denver Nuggets for 15 games and his numbers at Denver were not too bad, especially considering he came straight into the league in the middle of the season. And he scored around 20 pts against the 2002 Team USA in the world championships. 

That being said, I agree with most of ur points. There is one thing I don't like Yi the most: his attitude. This guy often plays casually and listlessly. In many games he was just loitering around the perimeter. Look at his rebound stats: he can't even average 10 rebs per game in CBA! Yao averaged nearly 20 rebs back in the CBA game but Yao is still a poor rebounder in NBA. But actually Yi could be an awesome rebounder if he was pissed and fighted for the rebounds. He has a serious attitude problem as many other chinese players including Wang Zhizhi, Bateer (that's why I never liked Wang and Menke even if they outplayed Yao before). Yao was just unique in China. Anyone watched the games of Yao before could tell that there was always a fire buring inside Yao with a huge desire to win. And Yao was actually a cocky young kid in those years, I still can remember he said to the Press: "the Bayi Guys r too old to play the games any more" after Shanghai blew out Bayi in Game 2 of the 01-02 finals which pissed many ppl in China cuz in oriental tradition young men are supposed to respect the seniors.

Yi should come to the USA as soon as possible, here he will get motivated and be forced to work his *** off. If CBA still refuse to change his birthdate which means he can't enter the draft until 2008, I really worry about his future.


----------



## Team Mao

kisstherim said:


> when did Bateer make 49 pts?  I guess u meant 39 pts? And Bateer is actually not so bad as many ppl think, this guy is just too lazy, if he puts some efforts, he can be a decent player.


Actually it was 49 against Dongguan on December 7, 2005. http://www.asia-basket.com/chn/chn.asp?NewsNo=21

Nice try though. Bateer being a big, fat, slow, lazy f*** and putting up that many points means that a a future 'star' (as many people make YiJianLian out to be) should be dropping 40 or more on a regular basis in this league. 

I don't mean to say that the guy won't make it in the NBA, but I think the longer the Chinese government keeps him here, the worse his chances are of becoming anything. He has things way too easy here, and people treat him as a basketball god. The way my students talk about him, you'd sometimes swear that he was better than Jordan. But I actually talked to one basketball fan here who told me that he thought Yi wouldn't make it, but this was the same guy who told me that he thought Yao was only in the league so that the NBA and the Chinese government could make lots of money (yes the guy who told me this was Chinese).

Thanks for updating me on the Bateer in Denver, I didn't follow his progress back then. By the way, are you living in China also? If so, let me know, I'd love to talk CBA with someone.


----------



## kisstherim

Team Mao said:


> Actually it was 49 against Dongguan on December 7, 2005. http://www.asia-basket.com/chn/chn.asp?NewsNo=21
> 
> Nice try though. Bateer being a big, fat, slow, lazy f*** and putting up that many points means that a a future 'star' (as many people make YiJianLian out to be) should be dropping 40 or more on a regular basis in this league.
> 
> I don't mean to say that the guy won't make it in the NBA, but I think the longer the Chinese government keeps him here, the worse his chances are of becoming anything. He has things way too easy here, and people treat him as a basketball god. The way my students talk about him, you'd sometimes swear that he was better than Jordan. But I actually talked to one basketball fan here who told me that he thought Yi wouldn't make it, but this was the same guy who told me that he thought Yao was only in the league so that the NBA and the Chinese government could make lots of money (yes the guy who told me this was Chinese).
> 
> Thanks for updating me on the Bateer in Denver, I didn't follow his progress back then. By the way, are you living in China also? If so, let me know, I'd love to talk CBA with someone.



Yes, I am living in China :biggrin:

I agree with that "the longer the Chinese government keeps him here, the worse his chances are of becoming anything. ", but as for the guy who told you that Yao was only in the league because the NBA and the Chinese government could make lots of money…well, there r actually many ppl like him in China. I guess any dispassionate and unbiased person know what he said was just BS, but I can understand why he thinks so. There are tons of Wangzhizhi and Bayi Rockets fans in China, many of them hate Yao ever since the Chinese media started to hype Yao-Wang rivalry. In fact at that time there were way more Bayi/Wang supporters than Yao/Shanghai fans. I remember when I was watching the CBA finals in the univ canteen, at least 80% ppl watching the game in the canteen were Bayi fans, and I got into a brawl with two Bayi fans when Shanghai finally beat Bayi in the finals. lol.

Second, many Chinese in China seriously suffer from a severe inferiority complex, they tend to believe everything produced by China/Chinese r inferior to that of Westerners.


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## Team Mao

I didn't mean that I believed the guy about Yao Ming only being in the NBA because of the money BS, I was just surprised he said it. 
By the way, the screen is too small for me to read the characters, who is Yi playing against in your most recent clips? I was really disappointed when he didn't put on a dunk-show when he came to play to Shaanxi team.


----------



## kisstherim

Team Mao said:


> I didn't mean that I believed the guy about Yao Ming only being in the NBA because of the money BS, I was just surprised he said it. .


I know what u meant Actually in China many chinese don't like Yao, but the basketball fans outside China still tend to believe that every chinese voted for Yao for All-Star Game. :whoknows: 



Team Mao said:


> By the way, the screen is too small for me to read the characters, who is Yi playing against in your most recent clips? I was really disappointed when he didn't put on a dunk-show when he came to play to Shaanxi team.


it's Ji Lin, I think


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Do you guys have any clips of this SUN YUE guy? This actually might be exciting if all these guys can play ball. They'll give other countries a run for the money and break the stereotype of Asians are too short to play basketball. I like the fact if Yao plays in 2008, they'll have Menke Bateer to help him out on the boards. An outside shooting big man in Wang Zhizhi, they can also try to play yi Jianlin at SF or have him teamup with Yao coming off the bench. Then you gut SUN YUE? basically they just need a Steve Nash type player. Someone who is at least 5'10 - 6'3 who has some decent handles, some kind of defense, and a nice outside shot. TEAM CHINA will show them some stuff. 



kisstherim said:


> Sun Yue is great.But I don't think he has a future in the NBA as a guard. There r tons of black or white bball players better then him on this position.


----------



## kisstherim

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Do you guys have any clips of this SUN YUE guy? This actually might be exciting if all these guys can play ball. They'll give other countries a run for the money and break the stereotype of Asians are too short to play basketball. I like the fact if Yao plays in 2008, they'll have Menke Bateer to help him out on the boards. An outside shooting big man in Wang Zhizhi, they can also try to play yi Jianlin at SF or have him teamup with Yao coming off the bench. Then you gut SUN YUE? basically they just need a Steve Nash type player. Someone who is at least 5'10 - 6'3 who has some decent handles, some kind of defense, and a nice outside shot. TEAM CHINA will show them some stuff.


Sun Yue is now playing in the USA (ABA league),so I can't get his games now. Here is an old clip of him:











And I don't think Menke can help Yao on the boards, he can't even grab 10 rebs a game in China, he is just too lazy to fight for rebs. And I doubt if he can still play in 2008. Wang probably will never come back to play for Chinese national team any more.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Hmmm what team in the ABA is Sun Yue playing for? and I thought Wang ZhiZhi has gotten good again with the Chinese Government so he can play for the National Team?


----------



## kisstherim

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Hmmm what team in the ABA is Sun Yue playing for? and I thought Wang ZhiZhi has gotten good again with the Chinese Government so he can play for the National Team?


he's still playing for his local team. His team somehow pissed off the chinese basketball association thus was kicked out of the Chinese league. It's however a blessing in disguise,IMO,cuz that's the probably the only way he can come to the USA to play.

As for Wang Zhizhi, the biggest problem with him is he is a *soldier*, so I guess he never ceases to worry about what penalty is waiting for him if he comes back to China, that might be what really keeps him from compromising with Chinese government. If he was just a civilian, it would be way easier to solve.


----------



## Aznboi812

I can't imagine Wang in the battlefield with a rifle in his hands. hes like 7 foot


----------



## kisstherim

BigMac said:


> Sun,right now is playing in the ABA with his team. His stats for his first game was 8 points/3 block shots/3 steals and 10 assists. The kid going to be in the NBA the good thing right now is he is in the States playing. I think he going to be a AK47 type of player.


Sun Yue's stats today: 12 pts/14 rebs/12 assists/*8 blks*/4 stls ! :krazy: This does look like AK's stats.


----------



## kisstherim

plz tell me if they doesn't work


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Is that Sun Yue or Yi Jianlin? cuz we need to see some clips of Sun Yue! and if possible 7'9 SUN MING MING! :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania

nice clips! :clap:

Yi really does need to play overseas. He's so much more athletic and talented than his competition that it's not even funny, it's just too easy for him to jump over everyone. 

I doubt Sun Yue's nearly this much fun to watch, and Sun Ming Ming is a freak show


----------



## kisstherim

in today's game


----------



## Stone Chen

Original ScarFace said:


> Ye don't know whether he was born in 84' or 87' and the Chinese government probably don't plan on letting him go anytime soon, believing that Yao has been "corrupted" from the American society......so it'll be a while till we see this guy.


What? Gpvermmet don`t plan? No, there are nothing with government, it just relate to his club. Yi Jianlian should play for NBA, for his talent and level exceed the CBA, he can not rise in it.


----------



## white360

Stone Chen said:


> What? Gpvermmet don`t plan? No, there are nothing with government, it just relate to his club. Yi Jianlian should play for NBA, for his talent and level exceed the CBA, he can not rise in it.


should atleast play in the us to bulk up a little bit


----------



## Stone Chen

white360 said:


> should atleast play in the us to bulk up a little bit[/QUOT]
> Yi is 7' and he a high jumping and high agility. Only tall, Ha can play NBA? Your opinion is so simple, another, he is not the Centre.


----------



## white360

Do you really think Yi can cope with the strong KG, no chance, he needs more muscels


----------



## kisstherim

Stone Chen said:


> white360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should atleast play in the us to bulk up a little bit[/QUOT]
> Yi is 7' and he a high jumping and high agility. Only tall, Ha can play NBA? Your opinion is so simple, another, he is not the Centre.
> 
> 
> 
> do u speak English?
Click to expand...


----------



## Demiloy

:rofl: The little guy tries to defend Yi on the fast break.

Nice dunks, though.


----------



## Yao Mania

Instead of doing that hook shot I'd like to see Yi spin the other direction and do a KG-esque fadaway


----------



## Team Mao

Stone Chen said:


> What? Gpvermmet don`t plan? No, there are nothing with government, it just relate to his club. Yi Jianlian should play for NBA, for his talent and level exceed the CBA, he can not rise in it.


I call BS on this, obviously a product of the Chinese propaganda machine. Yi being stuck in the CBA has everything to do with the government. They're covering up his age to keep him in the country for longer and they've got crazy restrictions on when and if players can go to the NBA.

Regardless, after watching Yi play a lot while here in China on TV and live, my call on the guy would be disappointment if he goes anywhere mid-first round or higher. He simply doesn't have the strength or work ethic to make it in the big time. He would get pushed around by absolutely everyone. Maybe the government is keeping him in China to keep him from embarassing their country again a la Bateer or Wang ZhiZhi.


----------



## kisstherim

Team Mao said:


> I call BS on this, obviously a product of the Chinese propaganda machine. Yi being stuck in the CBA has everything to do with the government. They're covering up his age to keep him in the country for longer and they've got crazy restrictions on when and if players can go to the NBA.
> 
> Regardless, after watching Yi play a lot while here in China on TV and live, my call on the guy would be disappointment if he goes anywhere mid-first round or higher. He simply doesn't have the strength or work ethic to make it in the big time. He would get pushed around by absolutely everyone. Maybe the government is keeping him in China to keep him from embarassing their country again a la Bateer or Wang ZhiZhi.


Actually I agree with most of ur points here even if they sounds kinda harsh. Yi's work ethic has always been pissing me off. And I'd say Wang Zhizhi at his age (assume he was really born in 1987)was way better than him, that young Wang Zhizhi was simply amazing but Wang was still a scrub player in the NBA. Yi definitely needs a good coach or mentor to inspire him to work his *** off


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## kisstherim

the player posterized by Yi is last year's CBA league MVP who is always hyped as the rival of Yi


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> the player posterized by Yi is last year's CBA league MVP who is always hyped as the rival of Yi


Niiiiice!! Gotta love Tang's reaction after the dunk lol...


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

is Yi going to play in the World Championships this year?


----------



## sdfgtrew

http://newphoto.1t1t.com/usr/ec/118858/1133086907_0.gif


----------



## sdfgtrew

I THINK YOU KNOW WHO IS THAT RED



























































































MAN


----------



## kisstherim

NOODLESTYLE said:


> is Yi going to play in the World Championships this year?


definitely. However, with Wang Zhizhi being back, Yi probably won't start


----------



## compsciguy78

I've never seen this guy play until this thread!


Holy Crap!!!!!


He is way more athletic than Yao. He is more athletic than Dirk and I would put him up there with a guy like KG. If the Lakers had him and Kobe they would be back in contention! 

He is really amazing. I would love to see more Chinese players in the NBA. Let's hope he gets a chance to show his stuff.


----------



## Team Mao

kisstherim said:


> definitely. However, with Wang Zhizhi being back, Yi probably won't start


Wang ZhiZhi is back? link? I thought this guy would never play for China again.


----------



## sdfgtrew

yi and tang zhengdong















yi,tang,yao and mo














































gurad yao!!


----------



## sdfgtrew

姚明也惊讶地说：“他的进步让我简直难以相信，总有一天他将成为中国队中举足轻重的人物。”YAO SAID :"HE IMPRESS ME BY HIS ADVDANCE,SOMEDAY HE WILL BE A IMPORTANT MAN "


----------



## kisstherim

Team Mao said:


> Wang ZhiZhi is back? link? I thought this guy would never play for China again.


he is gonna be back in like 10 days. It all started with an anonymous posting on a chinese forum like 1 month ago saying Wang would be back to China soon. then there have been various rumors all around Chinese media and bbs for the past month. And then it's confirmed yesterday by Xinhua Press (the official press agency of the government of China) and Jiefang Daily (The official newspaper of Chinese Army---Wang was literally a solider)

Edit: according to a reliable source, Wang actually has landed in China. Whew, finally!!! :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> he is gonna be back in like 10 days. It all started with an anonymous posting on a chinese forum like 1 month ago saying Wang would be back to China soon. then there have been various rumors all around Chinese media and bbs for the past month. And then it's confirmed yesterday by Xinhua Press (the official press agency of the government of China) and Jiefang Daily (The official newspaper of Chinese Army---Wang was literally a solider)
> 
> Edit: according to a reliable source, Wang actually has landed in China. Whew, finally!!! :banana:


I don't see why Wang and Yi can't both start.


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> I don't see why Wang and Yi can't both start.


 Yao will definitely start as the C, then Wang and Yi gotta compete for the PF position


----------



## sdfgtrew

YI,FAN BIN AND YAO


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> Yao will definitely start as the C, then Wang and Yi gotta compete for the PF position


Oh right I forgot Yao's playing :laugh:

Yi can play SF then, bump Zhu Fangyu to SG


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

isn't *Chen Jianghua going to be 18 come the 08' Olympic games, is China going to put him on the squad alongside Yao and Yi?
*


----------



## Dee-Zy

kisstherim said:


>




Man, this guy would get T'd out in the first quarter if he plays in the NBA, almost all the dunks I see he's hanging on the rim.


----------



## kisstherim

NOODLESTYLE said:


> isn't *Chen Jianghua going to be 18 come the 08' Olympic games, is China going to put him on the squad alongside Yao and Yi?
> *


he gotta at least make the CBA before I buy his hype


----------



## mo76

LMAO


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sdfgtrew

> he gotta at least make the CBA before I buy his hype


 instead of Li qun???do not forget another talented Liu xiaoyu








right 2 is liu xiaoyu as talented as chen


----------



## sdfgtrew

> Man, this guy would get T'd out in the first quarter if he plays in the NBA, almost all the dunks I see he's hanging on the rim.


ok tell me what pics you want to see about yi???


----------



## Yao Mania

Chen Jianghua is all hype. Yi Jianlian's the real deal. NEXT


----------



## bronx43

Yao Mania said:


> Chen Jianghua is all hype. Yi Jianlian's the real deal. NEXT


My point exactly.


----------



## CbobbyB

it would be interesting to see Yi Jianlian on the Rockets along side Yao...LoL..that wont happen though


----------



## sdfgtrew

> it would be interesting to see Yi Jianlian on the Rockets along side Yao...LoL..that wont happen though


WHY THAT WONT HAPPEN??


----------



## sdfgtrew

in fact,Yi is the smartest bball player in cba,that is why he is so pop in china


































> http://image2.sina.com.cn/ty/s/p/2006-03-05/U397P6T12D2084742F44DT20060305223925.jpg































































































DUNK ON JAPENESE


----------



## Yao Mania

btw you guys do notice my signature right? Let me know if you guys wanna hop on board!


----------



## Team Mao

Yao Mania said:


> btw you guys do notice my signature right? Let me know if you guys wanna hop on board!


I just wonder how many of those guys in your sig have actually seen him play.


----------



## Yao Mania

Team Mao said:


> I just wonder how many of those guys in your sig have actually seen him play.


oh quit the hating, you don't have to know the guy to be a fan. It's like saying someone can't be a Michael Jordan fan 'cuz he followed basketball after he retired.

Well, Yao broke his foot and may mean he'll sit out the Championships, so Yi might just get his starting job back, Wang or no Wang


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> oh quit the hating, you don't have to know the guy to be a fan. It's like saying someone can't be a Michael Jordan fan 'cuz he followed basketball after he retired.
> 
> Well, Yao broke his foot and may mean he'll sit out the Championships, so Yi might just get his starting job back, Wang or no Wang


If Yao doesn't play, I probably won't watch the games of Team China. Actually I was never a big fan of Team China before Yao became a part of it. The work ethics of many Chinese players are always upsetting me. 

Anyway, I think Yao will be alright in August when the World Championships starts.


----------



## kisstherim

happen to find a pic of Hu Weidong










this dunk was made in 1996 Olympic games against Team USA. He stole Pippen and made this one. btw he scored like 30 pts in that game. 

He was invited to the Orlando Magic training camp but injuried before he left for the USA


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

was this for a tv show?


sdfgtrew said:


> in fact,Yi is the smartest bball player in cba,that is why he is so pop in china


----------



## Team Mao

NOODLESTYLE said:


> was this for a tv show?


It's a TV advertisement on now in China. Yi gets all the ladies. After he played the CBA team in my city, all the cheerleaders from our team were all running over to him to get his autograph and offer their services.


----------



## kisstherim

Team Mao said:


> It's a TV advertisement on now in China. Yi gets all the ladies.


yeah, and one of those ladies was my fav actress(Liu Yifei), lol

the girl on that pic is a thai, though




Team Mao said:


> After he played the CBA team in my city, all the cheerleaders from our team were all running over to him to get his autograph and *offer their services.*


lol


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

what's her name? 


kisstherim said:


> the girl on that pic is a thai, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## kisstherim

NOODLESTYLE said:


> what's her name?


dunno, I guess she is not that famous

u can download that ad from here, if u r interested :

Part 1: http://www.toodou.com/dl/www.toodou.com-37018-656-38952930607687.rm

Part 2: http://www.toodou.com/dl/www.toodou.com-37019-177-www.toodou.com-36947-699-ad1.rmvb


----------



## sdfgtrew

> If Yao doesn't play, I probably won't watch the games of Team China. Actually I was never a big fan of Team China before Yao became a part of it. The work ethics of many Chinese players are always upsetting me.
> 
> Anyway, I think Yao will be alright in August when the World Championships starts.


I THINK LIU YUDONG IS MY FAV BBALL PLAYER,HE IS NOT NOLY A PLAYER BUT ALSO A MAN,BUT LIU AWAYLS PLAY DISAPPINOTLY IN INTERNATIONAL GAME.


----------



## sdfgtrew

yesterday i watched cba finals between bayi and guangdong,but i am disappionted of bayi.
yi contributed 18 ponits , 11 rebounds and two steals.but most of time yi sit on bench,bayi is really tired,they lost the game with 98:77


----------



## kisstherim

sdfgtrew said:


> I THINK LIU YUDONG IS MY FAV BBALL PLAYER,HE IS NOT NOLY A PLAYER BUT ALSO A MAN,BUT LIU AWAYLS PLAY DISAPPINOTLY IN INTERNATIONAL GAME.


yeah, Liu is a warrior. Although I have never liked Bayi Rockets, I always respect Liu. but it's not fair to say that "he *always* sucked in international games". Actually he played very well in 94 world championships and 96 Olympics and some other games. the reason that he got owned by the opponent PFs in recent international games is just that he had been worn out (don't forget he could barely walk with his injuried legs) and was always forced to play against some big PFs (he was only 6'6) due to Wang Zhizhi's absense.


----------



## Yao Mania

Team Mao said:


> It's a TV advertisement on now in China. Yi gets all the ladies. After he played the CBA team in my city, all the cheerleaders from our team were all running over to him to get his autograph and offer their services.


I wish I had cheerleaders running up to me and offering me their services....


----------



## MightyReds2020

kisstherim said:


> yeah, and one of those ladies was my fav actress(Liu Yifei), lol
> 
> the girl on that pic is a thai, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I also like Liu Yifei, although she can't really act. But she is so cute that you hardly have time to think about her acting skill.

sorry way off topic. :clown:


----------



## kisstherim

Some highlights of Yi in Game 2 of the CBA finals


----------



## sdfgtrew

i like this penetration
if he play sf in team china and yao play C,wang zhizhi play pf and sun yue play sg or pg,it will be very interesting to watch,but china really need acredible pg,liu wei is so-so and hu xuefang ,i have no ideal

li nan is old,zhu fangyu is lack of penetration,but i think he can put up of that
it is time-consuming to bring up a pg
there is lots of problem ahead of team china


----------



## sdfgtrew

IS THERE ANY ONE KNOW THIS GUY??
HE IS 227CM


----------



## sdfgtrew

YI N CHEN IN ADS


----------



## kisstherim

in Game 4 of this year's CBA finals


----------



## belgian

*BREAKING NEWS*

YI JIANLIAN 

Yi Jianlian, China's talented combo forward and potential first round pick has been granted permission to enter this year's draft by his team and the Chinese Basketball Association.

source: http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz054.asp


----------



## kisstherim

belgian said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> YI JIANLIAN
> 
> Yi Jianlian, China's talented combo forward and potential first round pick has been granted permission to enter this year's draft by his team and the Chinese Basketball Association.
> 
> source: http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz054.asp


wow, it's confirmed? It's still listed as "rumors" this morning. 

Awesome!

Edit: just read a interview with Aran Smith (Nbadraft.net), he predicted that Yi would be a #10-25 pick in the first round


----------



## Demiloy

I really don't think that Yi should do it. He's made great strides since first coming to international fame, but he still has a long way to go. People say that he's better than Yao was at his age, but he's only 19 (supposedly), and Yao entered the draft at age 22. He still weak right now, and he doesn't have a go-to post move. The first was a problem, and the second as well, but Yao wasn't really as raw as Yi is now. Actually, I think Yi is even weaker than Yao, because, even in his rookie season, Yao had a huge lower body. 

Another factor is the stuff he will face off the court. If you read the part in Yao Ming's book about all the things Team Yao to do to get him approval from Shanghai Sharks and the CBA to go to the NBA Draft, you'll get an idea about how hard it'll be for Yi. Because Yao has already done this, it will probably be somewhat easier, but he's still going to have a lot more things to face than your average rookie coming out of college. He is going to the best league in the world, and a billion people will be watching him. And he's going to be compared endlessly to Yao, and also Kevin Garnett. At least he won't have to face Shaq and all, but he definitely will have a tough road to follow. His only consolation will be that Yao has been through it before, and will probably be very supportive of him.


----------



## BigMac

great news now he can get some real coaching. It took Yao 4 year in the NBA to learn. I hope he come here and does good in the camp and become a top 20 pick maybe 15.


----------



## kisstherim

Wait, I remember Yi's official birth date is October 27th, 1987 which means he won't be even 19 year old by the draft day. um…what's China gonna do this time? I remember they changed Wang Zhizhi's age from 20 to 22 when he's drafted.


----------



## Yao Mania

wow, I'm so thrilled and excited its speechless... but I won't get too excited until I hear more on this news


----------



## MightyReds2020

kisstherim said:


> Wait, I remember Yi's official birth date is October 27th, 1987 which means he won't be even 19 year old by the draft day. um…what's China gonna do this time? I remember they changed Wang Zhizhi's age from 20 to 22 when he's drafted.


I think the new CBA changed the rule to something like you have to be 19-year-old by that draft *year* instead of the exact draft *date/day*. Too lazy to look it up though. Can someone confirmed?


----------



## sdfgtrew

I Feel So,yi Is My Fav,i Am Very Excited To Hear That On Cctv5


----------



## Demiloy

sdfgtrew said:


> I Feel So,yi Is My Fav,i Am Very Excited To Hear That On Cctv5


 Um, meaning no offense, but why do you have to mimic Pacerholic?

Anyway, for those who want to see Yi in action in the CBA Finals, click here.


----------



## bronx43

The "raw" part worries me, because Yao came into the league "polished." Yi's athleticism will not stand out in the NBA. Therefore, I can see him possibly as a less athletic Stromile (better brain) his rookie year.


----------

